# Shelter Options Slab City?



## Guy Chouinard

This may be "_una pregunta estúpida_" but I am seriously thinking of squatting somewhere possibly Slab City so I can bank some money for a van. Problem is, I only have a tent. And from what I have gleaned on the Net tents just can't handle the winds and besides that, the desert sun just destroys them. I am in the Phoenix area so I know what that is all about. No car either, will have to bus to Niland and then hitchhike/walk to the slabs. Have a small income coming in but right now I don't have a pot to piss in or a window to throw it out of. Anyhow, shelter ideas, comments, experiences welcome. Thanks.


----------



## Mankini

Get the USGI shelter half canvas tent. They dont degrade or rot, are not UV sensitive, and theyre just better in every way than plastics. I got mine for 35 bucks online.

I got a woodstove in mine. You cant use a woodstove with plastic tents...Ahahahhahaa


----------



## angerisagift

voodoochile76 said:


> View attachment 32792
> Get the USGI shelter half canvas tent. They dont degrade or rot, are not UV sensitive, and theyre just better in every way than plastics. I got mine for 35 bucks online.
> 
> I got a woodstove in mine. You cant use a woodstove with plastic tents...Ahahahhahaa


what site online??


----------



## Mankini

angerisagift said:


> what site online??



http://www.ebay.com/itm/GENUINE-USG...ca4cd2&pid=100338&rk=1&rkt=18&sd=111855711103


----------



## EphemeralStick

I did pretty well living in the Slabs for several months in only a tent. I think the trick is to have adequate shade all around the tent. Mine was set up inside of an over grown bush area which not only provided a healthy amount of shade it also blocked most of the winds. Having a tent that is low to the ground helps a lot too.

Be mindful of where and how you set up camp and you should be fine.

Edit: It should also be mentioned that after awhile the zipper broke on my tent though so keep in mind shit happens. Haha


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer

Regretting giving away my tent a few hundred miles back. I've been doing fine with a decent tarp and sleeping bag. I usually stay urban, so the tent was just unnecessary baggage.

Sounds like I might want to get another before hitting the jambo.


----------



## Guy Chouinard

EphemeralStick said:


> I did pretty well living in the Slabs for several months in only a tent. I think the trick is to have adequate shade all around the tent. Mine was set up inside of an over grown bush area which not only provided a healthy amount of shade it also blocked most of the winds. Having a tent that is low to the ground helps a lot too.



Thanks, I'll keep that in mind. 



EphemeralStick said:


> Edit: It should also be mentioned that after awhile the zipper broke on my tent though so keep in mind shit happens. Haha



Yup, shit happens. I like to say "Life is what happens while you are making plans"


----------



## Mankini

I'm transitioning to tipis and lavvus while on the ground. Canvas is vastly preferable to nylon.


----------



## Matt Derrick

i'm bringing my alps lynx 1 tent which i got on amazon for $100. i think ti's down to like $60 now which is absurd. i haven't tested it in the rain but otherwise it's a damn fine tent at 3lbs:


anyways, i know you already got a tent, i would make sure it's free standing though, as i made the mistake of bringing a non-freestanding tent last year and i couldn't get i to stake into the ground for shit.

if you follow @EphemeralStick's advice though you'll be fine.



Rhubarb Dwyer said:


> Regretting giving away my tent a few hundred miles back. I've been doing fine with a decent tarp and sleeping bag. I usually stay urban, so the tent was just unnecessary baggage.



optionally, you'd probably be fine with just a hammock if that's something you're into.


----------



## Guy Chouinard

Matt Derrick said:


> Anyways, i know you already got a tent, i would make sure it's free standing though, as i made the mistake of bringing a non-freestanding tent last year and i couldn't get i to stake into the ground for shit.
> 
> if you follow @EphemeralStick's advice though you'll be fine.
> optionally, you'd probably be fine with just a hammock if that's something you're into.



I figured the ground there might be like that, thanks, that's good to know. Hammock? Hmmmmm not sure about that. May try it some time.


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer

Matt Derrick said:


> you'd probably be fine with just a hammock



Good call. Cheaper and lighter. Haven't used one on the regular, but I should give it a whirl.


----------



## Guy Chouinard

@Matt Derrick I toss and turn too much when I sleep, don't think a hammock is an option. But thanks for the feed bag.


----------



## Mankini

I love hammocks.  No drawbacks: dozens of benefits.


----------



## HoboJoe

Unless you're a crank head who's got a connect you can't leave and likes to sunbath naked in the desert sun or some weird shit, just find a decent little town towards Farmington, NM or elsewhere and chill out in the tent with some trees and shade. Biggest thing for me is remaining flexible and using everything available to get by including forest service, rivers and cheap ass nutritious food. Moving around and testing what does and doesn't work helps too. You got time to kill until then and hitching that way should go quick if you 're not too dann scary. Just my drunken 2 cents.


----------



## Matt Derrick

HoboJoe said:


> Unless you're a crank head who's got a connect you can't leave and likes to sunbath naked in the desert sun or some weird shit, just find a decent little town towards Farmington, NM or elsewhere and chill out in the tent with some trees and shade. Biggest thing for me is remaining flexible and using everything available to get by including forest service, rivers and cheap ass nutritious food. Moving around and testing what does and doesn't work helps too. You got time to kill until then and hitching that way should go quick if you 're not too dann scary. Just my drunken 2 cents.



he's not asking about other places, so your advice seems a little weird. also i take a little offense to the crank head statement, there's not that many of those people in the slabs.


----------



## WanderLost Radical

I was wondering that too, since I only got a tarp... is there enough trees in the slabs to hang it, or should I get something else?


----------



## EphemeralStick

@Carl Wander You could probably find a spot to hang it for a few days. Just be careful of places where water collects since if it rains you'll get flooded out.


----------



## WanderLost Radical

EphemeralStick said:


> @Carl Wander
> Just be careful of places where water collects since if it rains you'll get flooded out.



Experience speaking? ::facepalm::


----------



## EphemeralStick

@Carl Wander Haha yeaah... Nothing like waking up in the middle of the night to your tent floating... Took forever for that to dry out.


----------



## Mankini

Sandbags, Babaay...One thing I neglected to mention is, sandbags, the desert, and tenting go together like peasn carrots. 

Walls, elevated floors; whatevr you need


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer

voodoochile76 said:


> Sandbags, Babaay...One thing I neglected to mention is, sandbags, the desert, and tenting go together like peasn carrots.
> 
> Walls, elevated floors; whatevr you need



Care to elaborate for we neophytes?


----------



## Mankini

Get some sandbags at the roads/engineering office or from a construction site...then build a platform 2 bags deep on which to set your tent. This puts you about 1' above the ground.


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer

voodoochile76 said:


> Get some sandbags at the roads/engineering office or from a construction site...then build a platform 2 bags deep on which to set your tent. This puts you about 1' above the ground.



Gotcha! Very nice.


----------



## Mankini

Rhubarb Dwyer said:


> Gotcha! Very nice.




https://www.ibiblio.org/hyperwar/USA/ref/FM/PDFs/FM5-15.44.pdf


----------



## Guy Chouinard

Matt Derrick said:


> he's not asking about other places, so your advice seems a little weird. also i take a little offense to the crank head statement, there's not that many of those people in the slabs.



Thanks Matt, I think he's full of shit and trolling for the Gvt. And no, @HoboJoe I don't do drugs.


----------



## WanderLost Radical

voodoochile76 said:


> Sandbags, Babaay...One thing I neglected to mention is, sandbags, the desert, and tenting go together like peasn carrots.
> 
> Walls, elevated floors; whatevr you need



Indeed! Much more practical than trying to hitch with 4-5 pallets ahaha


----------



## shibashakes

Is it still possible to walk into the slabs with just your backpack? Or is everything taken? Sorry for dumb question. 


Sent from my iPhone using Squat the Planet Mobile


----------



## Matt Derrick

shibashakes said:


> Is it still possible to walk into the slabs with just your backpack? Or is everything taken? Sorry for dumb question.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Squat the Planet Mobile



yep, you'll be fine. plenty of space for everyone, honestly!


----------

